# aoibhinn grace born 21st sept



## gemma24uk

well ladies my little bundle finally here only 11 days overdue lol,

i rang up saturday morning for induction only to be told there wasnt a bed so after going mad saying that id been awake panicking all night they finally agreed to bring me in to monitor baby!!, i got there at 10.30am and they just left me after demanding i see my consultant he agreed i needed inducing. i finally had mt 1st pessiary at 4pm by 6pm i was having contractions and alot of pressure. i was pacing the corridors, i was only 2cm gone ouch lol. 

i lasted until 2am and had a little bit of pethedine, i was then told i was 6cm but i was still coping and doing really well at 4am i got in the bath and was finding it harder to deal with the pains, she examined me yet again and was told yep get the gas and air i was ready to rock and roll lol, i started pushing at 4.20am and baby was born natural delivery at 5.11am weighing a healthy 7lb 12oz absoloutly perfect and only a tiny graze 

we both doing well and im on :cloud9: speak to you all soon xx


----------



## Alexas Mommy

Congrats!


----------



## trying_4_no.3

Congratulations on the birth of your baby girl glad it all went ok for you in the end x x x


----------



## Jemma_x

Congratulations


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!


----------



## ajarvis

Congratulations :D


----------



## clairebear

congrats x x


----------



## pinkmummy

Awww bless congratulations! :D xxx


----------



## lynz

congrats


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Congrat`s :D x


----------



## SuzyQ

Congrats! Worth the wait!x


----------



## katix333

congrats xxx


----------



## Sparky0207

Congrats! xx


----------



## xJG30

Congrats :)


----------



## Donna79x

congratulations hun, once again xxxxxxxxx:happydance::happydance:


----------



## bluebell

Congratulations!! :cloud9:

xx


----------



## smartie

Congratulations!


----------



## Jemima

Congratulations! x


----------



## bambikate

congratulations x x


----------



## louisaL

congratulations may i ask how you pronounce her name x


----------



## polo_princess

Congratulations!!


----------



## Beltane

Congrats!


----------



## ellasmummy

Congratulations! xx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats


----------



## poppy

Congratulations!

And on the 21st of September as well...my birthday!


----------



## wilbrabeany

ahhh congrats hun.xx


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

Congratulations :)


----------



## lillysmum

congratulations


----------



## mumy2princess

Congratulations x


----------



## PeanutBean

Congratulations!


----------



## Blob

Congratulations!! :)


----------



## bex

Congratulations xx


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun


----------



## jenjen

louisaL said:


> congratulations may i ask how you pronounce her name x

I was curious too so I looked it up! https://www.babynamesofireland.com/pages/girl-names-a-c.html
It's a lovely name, congratulations x


----------



## carries

Congrats!


----------



## charliebear

Congratulations. x


----------



## Mira

Congrats!


----------



## nessajane

congrats :)


----------



## Lauz_1601

congratulations hun, well done you xxx


----------



## cheeky_carrie

louisaL said:


> congratulations may i ask how you pronounce her name x

 
i was just gonna ask that :D

congratulations and well done x


----------



## emma_27

Congratulations :)


----------



## gemma24uk

thanks to everyone not been on in a lil while i will be back real soon


----------



## mumy2princess

Congrats hun x


----------



## princess_bump

congratulations :) x x x


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats :)


----------



## cuddles314

Congratulations! 
xx


----------



## gemma24uk

hey up everyone thank you soooo much for all your messages, aoibhinn is pronounced 
(a bee en) xxx it's irish meaning little and comfy was calling her avien to begin with but that was welsh and were irish so i looked up and found aoibhinn xxx


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Congrats


----------

